# Clydesdale on a Marone?



## Reindeer Flotilla (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been lusting after the Madone for awhile, but I haven't been able to find any info about weight limits. I currently roll at around 290lb and am on my way down to the 250 range from 410. I started out riding in July 2009 on a 1997 Gary Fisher Marlin and purchased a 2008 Trek XO2 cyclecross bike in December 2009 because I thought it would be sturdy enough for me. And it has been.

I had a chance to test out a Madone at my LBS recently and really liked how it felt, but am unsure whether I'm too much man for one. Any thoughts?


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

i would contact trek directly.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.trekbikes.com/faq/questions.php?questionid=104



> Rider weight limit of 275lbs
> 
> Road bikes with drop type handlebars
> Triathlon, time trial or Speed Concept bicycles
> ...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

jmchapple said:


> i would contact trek directly.


+1. Get the word from the source. It might help down the road if there is a warranty issue, as well. I don't know weight is a factor for voiding one of their warranties, but better safe than sorry.

BTW, from one Clyde to another, congrats on your weight loss thus far!


----------



## Reindeer Flotilla (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks bwalling—I was just about to come in here to post that I had found that same info on the Trek site. I think I'm safe with the Madone. Now it's a question of the 6.2 vs. the 5.9 (and convincing my wife I need a third bike)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I started off on my Madone at 240 without any problems.


----------

